# Electrical Permit Fees - Emergency Lighting



## Alias (May 12, 2011)

First time for me with a TI where they are putting in emergency exit lighting that includes being LED and with battery back-up.  It is a complete remodel - small grocery store being converted to offices.

My questions are these -

Are your fees different for emergency lighting devices than for regular light fixtures?

If so, what do you charge for the installation of emergency lighting devices?

Thanks,


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2011)

It's all part of the tenant finish permit, all inclusive.........


----------



## north star (May 12, 2011)

*$ $ $ $*

Agree with fatboy Sue!....Emergency Lighting would be just one

component in your "complete remodel" project.

If, however, it were just the Emergency Lighting being installed,

we would charge for the total project cost of the Emergency Lighting.

*$ $ $ $*


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2011)

fatboy & north star -

Thanks, that is what I was thinking.  This is the first TI in an existing older building here in the city.


----------



## FredK (May 13, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ $ $ $*Agree with fatboy Sue!....Emergency Lighting would be just one
> 
> component in your "complete remodel" project.
> 
> ...


Hope you got your answer since I agree with both.


----------

